# What do you guys answer when someones says "I can live without knowing that"?



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

*What do you guys answer when someones says "I can live without knowing that"?*

I constantly see/hear people saying this and it is frustrating as hell. What do you answer to someone who says "I can live without knowing X"?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes, it's apparently in the long line of things you can live without knowing....


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

You can also live without clothing, sex and talking. *smarmy grin*


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

stiletto said:


> You can also live without clothing, sex and talking. *smarmy grin*


That's funny .


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

When I hear something like that, I don't get discouraged. I continue to describe, in intricate detail, the texture and contours of the poop I just brought into this world. KNOWLEDGE IS POWAH


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Honestly, if someone doesn't want to accept most of life by denying it will never be useful, a tiny void of denial opens up in their brains. The more it is allowed to grow, the more people notice that they haven't been using their mind. Then they will be taken advantage of, seen as stupid since they didn't "need" to know anything, and this fact will be told along the pyroclastic flow of gossip. To that they may realize that they didn't need to know anything to be "happy", or "not starving", but the void has ruined their life!!!!!!!!

Obviously I'm totally biased. But too many people say that. Honestly, I have to duct tape my mouth shut and slap myself in the face to keep myself from dying of extreme laughter whenever I hear somebody say that. Especially if they aren't the smartest in the class or if they are the loudest.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

Random Person: "I can live without knowing that.."

Me: "Well that's a shame."


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I shrug em off.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 27, 2014)

Ignorance is indeed bliss. 

I can't stand being ignorant myself, though. Maybe that's why I'm not happy.

Guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Math geek said:


> Honestly, if someone doesn't want to accept most of life by denying it will never be useful, a tiny void of denial opens up in their brains. The more it is allowed to grow, the more people notice that they haven't been using their mind. Then they will be taken advantage of, seen as stupid since they didn't "need" to know anything, and this fact will be told along the pyroclastic flow of gossip. To that they may realize that they didn't need to know anything to be "happy", or "not starving", but the void has ruined their life!!!!!!!!
> 
> Obviously I'm totally biased. But too many people say that. Honestly, I have to duct tape my mouth shut and slap myself in the face to keep myself from dying of extreme laughter whenever I hear somebody say that. Especially if they aren't the smartest in the class or if they are the loudest.


You got something against loud people? :angry:


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

"It is a possibility."


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know if I've ever had someone say that to me. But the attitude is demonstrated through actions on occassion. It just makes me feel so alone. I'm usually at a loss for words. Lol.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

To hgm, sorry I forgot to quote you.

Not really. Just ones who feel able to say whatever they want in front of anyone, and never feel sorry afterward.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

"Then don't."


----------



## Ghosting (Aug 11, 2014)

Visibly I shrug them off. 
Internally, I'm screaming.

I want to tell them all I know about it, all I ever thought about it, and surprisingly, everything I ever felt about it. Knowledge is power, and the fact that they've rejected an opportunity to obtain more, just... kills me.

I learnt early in life, that ignorant people who want to stay 'blissfully' ignorant, simply can't be saved. 
Just because you don't know about it, doesn't mean it's not there, that it's not happening.
Seriously, the mere thought of people like this piss me of on a level I can't even comprehend.


----------



## Karpo (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't say anything, but if they change the subject to something really boring, I just stop talking to them as much. I'd rather have a mutually interesting conversation.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

noz said:


> When I hear something like that, I don't get discouraged. I continue to describe, in intricate detail, the texture and contours of the poop I just brought into this world. KNOWLEDGE IS POWAH


I could live without knowing that. In fact, brain soap would be nice right about now. Also, thank you for making the point I was going to make.


----------



## intraconsensious (Feb 16, 2014)

HGM said:


> I constantly see/hear people saying this and it is frustrating as hell. What do you answer to someone who says "I can live without knowing X"?


"What? Why? How?"




(Exception: "I can live without knowing <insert unimportant celebrity, event, etc.>" Answer would be "Agreed.")


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

HGM said:


> I constantly see/hear people saying this and it is frustrating as hell. What do you answer to someone who says "I can live without knowing X"?


I look at them incredulously and say "I know" in a tone that means to show them how ridiculous I find them for stating something so obvious and inconsequential, then continue what I was saying.




Math geek said:


> Honestly, I have to duct tape my mouth shut and slap myself in the face to keep myself from dying of extreme laughter whenever I hear somebody say that.


Honestly? _Honestly?_


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Try telling people something interesting and not obscene.


----------



## aeralin (Jul 11, 2014)

Nothing or I just say "okay". I think some people's threshold for what they would rather not know is lower than my own. Some people really get grossed out easily.


----------



## CosmoFaerie (Jul 26, 2014)

It really depends on the context. There are plenty of things one might not feel the need to know that are absolutely reasonable. There really aren't that many things of which I would be irritated with someone for being willfully ignorant, although I believe willful ignorance is a very sad existence in general. 

It only begins to bother me when the willfully ignorant try to give input on the things they don't care to learn about. This happens a lot with politics. People who lack a fundamental understanding of government, economics or the science that backs up many political ideals shouldn't attempt to argue with those who've done their research as if their uninformed opinion is just as valid as an informed one. 

In short, it's completely acceptable to feel this way about most things. Live your life however you want. But, to use an analogy for it, don't try to teach calculus before you understand algebra.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Karpo said:


> I don't say anything, but if they change the subject to something really boring, I just stop talking to them as much. I'd rather have a mutually interesting conversation.


That probably frustrates me more. You're essentially saying, "I don't need to know that. So let's change the subject -- here's some boring shit that you need to know about."


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Other people's sex life being discussed*
"I can live without knowing that"

translation: I won't cooperate by letting you gossip about these subjects


----------



## Rockefeller (Sep 3, 2014)

Rain rain go away, come again another day..


----------

